# DVLA's Share Licence Service



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As you may all be aware, the paper counterpart is being discontinued for the 8th June 2015.

Insurer's will no longer be asking for copy of your paper counterpart, so what will happen instead?

This may vary from Insurer to Insurer, but it seems likely that many will adopt the "Share Driving Licence" service from the DLVA. Using this, you can generate a code that allow insurers to check the details. More details here - https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...ice-is-available?dm_i=IL,3ET38,19SFSY,C7D8M,1

Some quote systems may be able to check & migrate conviction details from you driving licence number. So be prepared and have your driving licence number to hand when looking for quotes after the 8th June.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Is this common? I've never had an insurer ask for my paper licence in 20 odd years.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Darlofan said:


> Is this common? I've never had an insurer ask for my paper licence in 20 odd years.


Neither have I for my own car ,but we have to get ours photocopied and kept on file at work for the vans insurance every year.

Mike


----------



## nokia (Mar 3, 2009)

Never been asked for licence number either


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes i did get asked for a photocopy of my license and paper part when i renewed last week, It was a company I've never used before, Probably due to the fact i was insuring a 4x4 and I'm under 25.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

You always have to declare convictions etc, so now there is a way for them to check im guessing they will use it.

Hopefully it will bring down premiums though as in theory they are insuring the correct risk but i very much doubt it!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Copy licences are more commonly asked on commercial insurance, taxi insurance, motor trade and so on.

You are also often asked for a copy licence in the event of a claim.

I think it will now be a case that quoting platforms will be asking for licence numbers at quote stage for private car insurance, so it can integrate in similar way to the CUE accident and claim register.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

i have just changed my insurance. some were requesting actual date obtained (never been asked this only how many years) but never got asked the whole number. but if its needed always handy to have when doing a quote.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

when trying to set up taxi insurance, I had to provide nearly every document they could think of plus they insisted on a conference call with the DVLA!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Got my letter through the post yesterday telling me to dispose of my paper licence on July 8th.


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

But isn't the disposal of the paper licenses only the case if you've been issued the photo card id, if you've never been issued one, I believe you still have to keep it. Or am I wrong?

Fish


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It's only the paper counterpart which is issued with a photocard licence :thumb:


----------

